# Costume ideas for a plus sized girl



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

what are you looking to be this halloween? any specific design, like vampire or zombie?
that could help us help you.


----------



## Skeleton Jack (Jul 31, 2008)

I would perferr some sort of fairy or mabye a vampire.


----------



## LilsheDevil (Aug 30, 2005)

what about this? Black Rose Fairy Costume Plus Size
I think this is cute.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

13 year old girl... hmmm. Some ideas:

half angel half devil girl:
1/2 Devil, 1/2 Angel Plus Adult Costume - Costumes

Sally from "Nightmare Before Christmas" (cause of the poster's name)
The Nightmare Before Christmas Sally Plus Adult Costume - Costumes

Queen of the vampires:
Queen of the Vampires Plus Adult Costume - Costumes

Devil Princess (I could see leaving off the horns and going vampire with this easy):
Devil Princess Plus Adult Costume - Costumes

Evil Fairies:
Fairy Licious Devil Fairy Plus Adult Costume - Costumes
Fairy Licious Graveyard Fairy Plus Adult Costume - Costumes

Victorian Vampriress:
Victorian Vampiress Plus Adult Costume - Costumes


----------



## Skeleton Jack (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you for your ideas LilsheDevil and Frankie's Girl!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

In all honesty I wouldn't suggest the Sally costume (Nightmare Before Christmas). It's really straight and not very flattering at all. I chose it as my costume last year for my wedding and in hindsight I wasn't very happy with it. My husband went as Jack and he looked great tho.


----------



## Spookygal (Aug 14, 2008)

Greetings! You might want to check out your local Spirit Halloween store. I was there the other day, and noticed that they REALLY expanded their plus size costume line. Being a plus sized gal myself, I ALWAYS take notice to those things.


----------



## southern_scare (Aug 4, 2008)

party city has added some really nice and classy plus size costumes this year.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Halloween Express has a great selection of plus-sized costumes as well.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

As a plus size myself, I always choose costumes that require extra width to begin with. I'll pad out an evil clown to be a big round caricature, or add an 'stomach-buster' emerging from my middle, or one of those 'gorilla-carries-man' sort of gags. Use the plus size to your advantage!

One of these days I plan to make a costume from lots of doll heads and torsos and have my face (made up as Baby Jane) be the top of a massive pile of creepy dolls. The whole thing would slip over with the ease of a poncho.

For a fairie, you might add some Dollar Store flower garlands flowing from layers of sheer or shiny fabric...or to a pre-made fairie costume. Don't be afraid to change or add to the pre-packaged costumes.


----------



## tsunami (Sep 7, 2008)

Torrid, the plus-sized branch of Hot Topic, has a really cute goth-y Ms. Lovett (Sweeney Todd) costume/dress that you might like. It's kinda pricey, but it's good quality and she could wear it again for a formal or something. Check it out under "costumes" at torrid.com. Good luck!


----------

